# M-Edge case's



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it possible to fit the kindle with the M-Edge Leisure Jacket on it, inside the M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket, with the e-luminator light in the genuine leather case?

I like the Genuine Leather Executive Jacket, but I don't always want to keep it in there, so when its not in there I would like it to still be protected, so if I could keep the leisure jacket on it all the time (except when you have to charge it) then it would always be protected in or out of the leather case, does that make sense?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good question, Bigmat--any answers?  I don't have either accessory, so can't help!

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the leisure jacket and the M-edge leather case pre-illuminator light.  The Leisure jacket is too big and bulky to fit in my case (although not big and bulky on its own - if that makes sense) - and I don't think you would want to even if it could.  The Kindle is totally zipped into the Leisure case, which makes the Whispernet and On/Off switch impossible to get to without removing the case.  It's a great thought - but unfortunately, not doable....

I would highly recommend both products, however.  Wouldn't give up either one...


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been wondering, some reviewers of the leisure jacket say that the jacket cause the next page and prev. page buttons to be pressed since the jacket is so tight on the kindle, do you have this problem?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

not at all. Just used it on a week long trip to Belize, and getting ready to take it to Hawaii in a few weeks. I was amazed at how much I liked it. I didn't feel that it was too tight on the Kindle at all. I also have one of the soft lightwedge cases that I put my Kindle in when it is in my tote bag or purse. Either Medge case fits inside without a problem. You would want the original size, not the paperback.

http://www.lightwedge.com/prod_soft_case.html


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

Which would you say give the kindle better protection from drops and bumps the leisure jacket or the  M-edge leather case? 

I would like a light for the kindle, but if I get a leisure jacket, would I be able to use a regular cheap clip on light? I'm not sure I want to buy a $35 lightwedge just yet.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, tough question.  The leisure jacket has protection all the way around so the corners are probably a little more protected, but the soft plastic you see through allows you to press on the screen easily.  The leather cover protects the screen from being pressed, but I don't think either one guarantees that nothing will happen if you drop it.  That being said, I have dropped my Kindle while in the leather case and it is fine.  I truly would feel comfortable using either.  On a day to day basis I prefer the executive leather Medge because it allows me to reach the buttons on the back without having to unzip the whole case.  When I travel, I like the leisure suit, for the added sand, water, spills on the plane sort of protection it gives.

Also, I am able to clip my mightybright light to the leisure jacket as well as the leather one.  I also have the lightwedge light, have experimented using both, and seem to keep coming back to the the mightybright flex II.  Just make sure you get a clip on light that has a clip that opens at least an inch and you'll be fine.


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

the clip light I bought at walmart looks just like the mightybright light but the clip kinda just slides off the kindle, i guess it don't open up far enough maybe. So, I was thinking about stinking a piece of velcro on the clip part of the light and sticking a piece of velcro on the back of the leisure jacket, do you think that would work? 

Also doesn't the clip get in the way of the screen if you clip it on to the kindle with leisure jacket on it?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you clipping it to the Kindle itself?  If so, the plastic of the Kindle may be too slippery for the plastic of the light and allowing it to slide.  I clip to whatever cover I am using - the leather and leisure jacket hold the light just fine.  the clip doesn't interfere with the screen when it is clipped to the leisure jacket.  I'll try to figure out how to post pictures - hopefully that will help...


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, pictures would be great


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't seem to figure out how to insert an image - I'll send them to you in an email...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

vg said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to insert an image - I'll send them to you in an email...


The image needs to be available on the internet somewhere. If the picture is on your computer, you need to upload it to a hosting service, such as Flickr or PhotoBucket. Then you put the *URL* of the image in between the code that pops up when you press the third button on the left above, the one under the Underline button.

Additional instructions are available here: How to insert a picture into your post


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks pidgeon92!


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for the pictures. I was wondering, is the light really that secure on the leisure jacket, it looks like, from the picture, that it could fall of easily?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I know that it doesn't look like it's secure, but I just picked up the case and moved it in a circle, up, down and sideways and it stayed snug.  Also, remember I am using the MightyBright - I don't know what the one you bought would be like


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

vg said:


> Are you clipping it to the Kindle itself? If so, the plastic of the Kindle may be too slippery for the plastic of the light and allowing it to slide. I clip to whatever cover I am using - the leather and leisure jacket hold the light just fine. the clip doesn't interfere with the screen when it is clipped to the leisure jacket. I'll try to figure out how to post pictures - hopefully that will help...


I have pretty much the same setup as you and do not have any problems either. I would also highly recommend both products. I'm actually thinking of getting a new cover also since I found that there's a couple cover colors that I wasn't aware of before. I have the black one but I'm thinking about gettting the mocha color also: Kindle Covers


----------



## bigmat1201 (Dec 13, 2008)

ok thanks for your help. I'm thinking I'll probably get the M-Edge Genuine Leather case, and the light that fits in it. The Leisure jacket looks nice, but I would have to carry a light around separate, and I'm afraid it would just be a pain, taking it on an off, and I would forget it sometimes then I would be screwed, trying to read it at 10:00 pm waiting at the bus stop  With the leather case, everything is all together, and I can't forget the light, unless I forget the whole case, in which case I've got bigger issues than forgetting the light  

The only thing I'm afraid of with the leather case is getting something on it when the cover is open. Do they make a good silicon case that would fully protect the front of the kindle and would fit in it then fit in the leather case? (hope that made sense)

The reason I'm being such a pain about this case for my kindle is bc I'm known for buying things that don't have an absolute use, and then not using them and they go on some self never to be seen again. So I want to make absolute sure that everything I buy has a very good purpose so that I will use it all the time


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think you will be able to put another case on the Kindle and then fit it into the leather case.  The corner straps are really snug.  Also, when you get your leather case, its easiest to put the Kindle in the bottom straps first, then the top left strap and finally pull the elastic over the top right. They do make stickon screen protectors - do you think one of those would help you feel more secure?  I think you are making a good choice if you are planning on using just one case. I thought I would only use one, but after awhile was able to justify more. In fact, I just ordered one of the pebbled blue leather ones yesterday with the light!  I love what I have, but since I have my Kindle with me so much of the time, I like to have some variety in how it is covered.  Let me know what you decide to buy and what color!    ... Just thought of something - if you put a skin on your Kindle it might protect it from scratches...although mine is still in pristine condition and I've had it since June with only the Medge leather cover on it except when I travel...

Hi, Sophie!  Glad to see I'm not the only one still buying cases!


----------

